# palafox dock''deluna pier



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

sunday''was out at palafox dock 5pm 6pm'' 2big rays and reds''40 in red'' all on pin fish for bait''too big to kept''my arms are still hurting''lol''':usaflag''sorry no pics to dark for phone cam''':takephoto


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job in the red. i'll have to start going down there after work for a tug.


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

There are some big reds running through there. I caught my personal best there.At least you werebusy it sounds like.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Thats all good about no pics. I can imagine that red. There comming in thick now.


----------

